

Reddit.com is removed from Russian register of prohibited websites - r721
https://github.com/zapret-info/z-i/commit/f42122e7b6181c9cacad6c16fa55ee98b3cbaf33

======
r721
"On August 13, federal officials received on their “hot line” a message from
the site’s administrators saying Internet users in Russia no longer have
access to the illegal content. Roskomnadzor has confirmed [Reddit’s] full
compliance, and accordingly removed the website from the registry of illegal
online materials."

[https://meduza.io/en/news/2015/08/13/russia-unblocks-
reddit](https://meduza.io/en/news/2015/08/13/russia-unblocks-reddit)

